# Type the woman in this video.



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Duh lete!

Please don't quote this, mkay? :happy:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm guessing ESFP. . . maybe ENFP.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> I'm guessing ESFP. . . maybe ENFP.


geeez, man. I requested for you people to NOT quote it. :dry:

Can you kindly edit out the quote?

EDIT: Thanks. :wink:


----------



## gdavge2003 (Feb 26, 2010)

tl;dw
But I'm guessing ESFP?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

God said:


> geeez, man. I requested for you people to NOT quote it. :dry:
> 
> Can you kindly edit out the quote?
> 
> EDIT: Thanks. :wink:


Was that you? Hmm.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Was that you? Hmm.


It's OK, erase your memory. 



MODERATOR said:


> Would you like this thread closed? If you say yes, we guarantee its closure.


Yes.


----------



## peterbreter (Oct 5, 2010)

God said:


> NO.
> 
> Erase that out your mind.


Best vid ever. Have it saved to my hard drive and plan on uploading it at a later date in hopes of blackmailing God. :wink:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

peterbreter said:


> Best vid ever. Have it saved to my hard drive and plan on uploading it at a later date in hopes of blackmailing God. :wink:


It's infected with a tracking worm. It means that George Dubya is watching you get undressed in your room each night. It's too late to remove with Norton, for the worms have multiplied, and now another Obama worm is embedded in your bed. There will be a mechanism for its removal late 2012. Possibly.


----------



## peterbreter (Oct 5, 2010)

Great...
I have just recently put out cockroach killing white powder all over my apartment.
Dubya will assume it is the booger sugar. 
He will then want to come over the house.
I'm fucked because I have Al Gore memorabilia all over the damn walls. 
He'll totally overstay his welcome and put a major dent into my microwaveable cheeseburger supply.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

peterbreter said:


> Great...
> I have just recently put out cockroach killing white powder all over my apartment.
> Dubya will assume it is the booger sugar.
> He will then want to come over the house.
> ...


Learn a valuable lesson from this.

Internet Filter, Parental Controls & Filter Software | Net Nanny


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

God, you're pretty.
I also think you're an ExxP rather than an IxxP.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I never said that was me.


----------

